# shot dog



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI GUYS I WAS HUNTING IN REGENT ON 11-1 AND MY HUNTING BUDDY SHOT MY SPRINGER I TOOK HER TO THE VET IN DICKENSON SHE IS FINE SHE HAS A FEW PELLETS IN HER BUT NOTHING LIFE THREATENING MY QUESTION IS DO YOU THI NK SHE WILL BE GUN SHY SHE HAS ALL HER ENERGY AND I THREW A FROZEN PHEASANT FOR HER TODAY WITH NO PROBLEMS SHE RERIVED IT BEAUTIFULLY SHE HAS SUCH A SRONG PREY DRIVE SHOULD I HUNTER LIKE NOTHING HAPPEND OR START OUT WITH THE BLANK PISTOL AND BUMPERS ???


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW !! You were lucky. If she is physically fine and is given the ok by your vet, I see no reason not to take her hunting unless she was somehow traumatized mentally by the incident.

What happened? low flying bird or what?? Everyone gets excited and accidents happen, but still not an excuse for being careless. "Sky around the bird" or no shot. Good rule of thumb.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hate to say it but My Dad shot my first lab while grouse hunting when I was going to tech school. He thought he was doing me and the dog a favor by getting him out, one of the safest people you ever met with a gun, low flying bird behind a blow down and an accident happens. About 2 grand later dog was fine and not gun shy at all.

BE CAREFUL....................


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

BIRDSHOOTER SHES FINE PHYSICALLY WE WERE HUNTING A DRAINGE DITCH AND WE WERE ON TOP AND SHE WAS IN THE CREEK BED AND VERY CLOSE TO THE BIRD AND IT STATED FLYING LEFT TO RIGHT AND HE SHOT REALLY FAST AND THE BIRD WENT DOWN AND ABOUT A 2 SECOND DELAY AND SHE STARTED CRYING VERY LOUD AT FIRST I THOUGHT I ACCIDENTLY SHOCKED HER BUT SHE CAME RUNNING TO ME BLEEDING SAHE WAS SHOT ABOVE THE RIGHT EYE AND RIGHT SHOULDER SHE DIDNT BLEED HARDLY AT ALL MOST OF THE SHOT PELLETS ARE VERY SUPERFICIAL


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

That is one of my biggest fears, someone shooting my dog. Glad it all worked out!!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

If your dog has been around shooting prior to this then I wouldn't think there's a problem with gunshyness. Your dog won't associate the pain/discomfort of the pellets with the sound of the gun. They don't think in those terms. If that was the first ever gunshot that your dog has heard then there could be an association.

I'm glad your dog is ok. It could have been much worse. Obviously someone is NOT as careful as they NEED to be. I have refused to hunt with numerous folks because of me not knowing how they will react in the middle of a flush. HPW


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Back in the old days, trainers used shotguns on dogs. They'd sting them at 60 yards with #9 shot. I never saw it make one gunshy. The dog probably doesn't know she was even hurt. I would be totally amazed it you had a problem because of this.


----------



## sln70 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am sorry but this is not an unavoidable accident. This is a result of bad judgement and poor prepardness to be in the field. This is a serious offense by your hunting buddy and what should be a former hunting buddy. When we enter the field, we take on the burden of being responsible sportsmen. These are the incidents that the anti hunting groups focus on that paint us all with the broad brush of irresponsible neanderthals. To simply say accidents happen is what spawns the environment that allows these incidents to continue to happen. And there is a reason trainers don't use or should not use sting shots to train dogs any more. Too many dogs were seriously wounded and ruined. If it were a safe and effect method it would still be widely used today. The misjudgements of our past should not be used to justify our mistakes of today. We have evolved. Hopefully. Glad the dog is fine.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

sln,

I assume he feels really bad, could it have been avoided? prolly, should we rag on him? NO

Im sure the guy feels horrible, and some guy sitting behind his computer doesn't need to get after him. My .02

Even the most seasoned people get excited, a dog jumping up in crp can be a deadly combination.

Hope for the best I would say if she is an older dog, one that has been in the field alot she will be ready to go.
I don't think she will associate the gun shots with being shot.

Good luck
Mike


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that your dog is fine.

Before the accident did your dog get excited when you were getting your gear loaded and putting your boots on? If so you may want to try a dry run just to see if she gets excited. It might not mean any thing but it may give you some idea of what your dog's state of mind is. If she runs away or acts scared you might have a problem.

The next time that you go hunting I wouldn't fire test shot to see how she is going to react to it, I would wait until you are in the field walking/hunting as kind of a distraction for your dog so she isn't totally concentrated on one thing.

I have never had to deal with this so my advise might not by that helpfull.

As far as your buddy goes, you know better than any body what kind of hunter he is. Accidents can happen to any body.


----------



## sln70 (Nov 22, 2007)

hunt4P&Y

Assuming anything here is irresponsible. We could assume he shot the dog on purpose. We don't know. What we do know and what the facts support is that he is unsafe in the field. An accident is a tree falling on your head when your hiking or getting hit by lightning. How often do we really hear of these incidents? But dogs and hunting partners getting shot we hear of quite often. Why, because our attitude toward it is so nonchalant and we have people in the field who are not properly prepared to be there. This is clearly cause and effect. And could have been avoided. We should not take this type of behavior lightly. We as a hunting fraternity need to police ourselves and demand more responsible actions from our members. Many groups out there are against us and eliminating these simple issues will give them less ammunition against us and give us more crediability. Now should the guy never hunt again. No. But he should take steps necessary to become a responsible hunter. Yes. Maybe he needs to take a hunter safety course or maybe he needs someone experienced to explain to him how to hunt behind a dog.

As for the dog being gunshy, you are worrying about a problem you may or may not have yet. Go hunting as normal. If she turns out to be gunshy then deal with it. But, why get worked up until you have a problem.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI GUYS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR INPUT PERSONALLY I THINK THAT THIS ACCIDENT SHOULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED BUT IT WASNT AND I JUMPED ON MY FRIEND PRETTY HARD HE FELT TERRIBLE AND HAS CRIED SEVERAL TIMES SINCE BUT ACCIDENTS DO HAPPEN AND THIS WAS KIND OF A FREAK ACCIDENT IT WAS ALMOST LIKE A RICKOCHET OR SOMETHING BECAUSE SHE DIDNT CRY RIGHT AWAY MY DOG IS GAME CRAZY IVE BEEN THROWING A FROZEN PHEASANT FOR HER SHE STLL LOVES JUST AS ENERGETIC AS EVER THE TROUBLE IS BEING FROM WISCONSIN THERE ARENT MANY WILD PHEASANTS HERE WE WILL GO TO A GAME FARM AND SHE WILL BE JUST FINE SHES ONLY 3 BUT SHES BEEN HUNTING NODAK SINCE SHES WAS 8 MONTHS NOT TO BRAG BUT SHES A PHEASANT MACHINE AS FAR AS MY BUDDY HES A LIFE LONG FRIEND AND ILL STILL HUNT WITH HIM MY DOGS OK HES NOT ID RATHER BE IN MY SHOES THAN HIS SHOOTING SOMEONES DOG WAS VERY HARD ON HIM THANKS


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

tabes said:


> HIS SHOOTING SOMEONES DOG WAS VERY HARD ON HIM


As it should be. That's not an accident. He meant to shoot. Not the dog but obviously getting a pheasant meant more than not shooting a dog. I think the good thing is your friend has a chance to learn a cheap lesson here. Let's hope for the best. Now go put that dog on some birds. HPW


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have 2 rules when i hunt and they are written in stone

1. dont shoot my dog
2. dont shoot me
If you break rule #1 you are best off breaking rule #2 in a hell of a hurry!


----------

